# Water hardness testing kits



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

So, I reckon I should get one to keep track on how my filters are going.

Is there much of a difference between the various drop test kits?

I see there's one like this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Water-Hardness-Test-Kit-/181613994360?hash=item2a4909a178 which is a tenner and one like this https://londiniumespresso.com/store/espresso-machine-parts/temporary-hardness-th-water-test-kit but I don't know why one is more expensive than the other and whether I do actually need to get the more expensive version.

Can anyone advise please?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Xpenno

He knows a thing or two about water and testing kits.


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

For both GH & KH

http://www.amazon.co.uk/API-General-Carbonate-Test-Kit/dp/B003SNCHMA

Also available from other retailers


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

The kit from londinium tests for temporary hardness which is the hardness that is responsible for scale. The first kit doesn't say but it may just test for total hardness or maybe even just calcium.

If you are only interested understanding scale then the londinium one will give you the most relevant info.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Excellent, thanks Spence


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

So if I'm right, this one is the temporary hardness kit to get at just under a tenner?

http://www.cremtechnical.co.uk/WM812157.html

Apparently 1 degree k is equal to 17.9 mg/L Temporary hardness according to this http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=2996


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

http://www.screwfix.com/p/water-hardness-test-kit/48679

Isn't this the same thing? Just a bit cheaper....


----------

